# Used Propane Tank Supplier (PA)



## virvis (Aug 8, 2009)

I found a tank supplier mentioned on the boards a while ago.  Got a couple 500 gallon tanks from Elmer Fisher.  He a nice guy (Mennonite, I think) out in Loysville, PA.  He welded brackets on my lower tank to stack them.  These were steam cleaned.  I'll post pictures of them soon but in the meantime, I've attached Elmers ads.


----------



## muncybob (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks!! I may look into this! When you say steam cleaned..are you talking about interior?
If there is any other interest in central PA, PM me and maybe we can work out something.


----------



## virvis (Aug 9, 2009)

yes, he cleans the inside out.  There is still a slight odor but that's about it.  Like I said, he also welded brackets on for me so risk of explosion is gone.


----------

